# Rejuv-a-Roller revisited



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

We covered this topic over on CT. But I figured I'd say...

My rejuv-a-roller is in the mail. It better work for $37 bucks.

here's a link for those of you who haven't seen it yet-
http://www.rejuv-a-roller.com/index2.html


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I saw that in an Ace Hardware the other day. I didn't think it cost that much.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

A guy I used to work for about 10 years ago had something very similar (but looked more pro-ish) and it worked pretty well. We used it every day.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Humble

Yeah, I emailed them to ask if they sell it at any of my local Ace stores. They informed me that there are no stores in all of CT and RI that sell them. ....and here I was trying to save on shipping and cost


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

It might be a different product entirely... I have seen a few variations on that theme, I think.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> It might be a different product entirely... I have seen a few variations on that theme, I think.


The one we used was different for sure but same idea.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the feeling of re-using a perfectly good nap. 

I'm still looking for something that lets me deposit my checks more than once 

maybe this sorcerer could help me :sorcerer:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use sheepskin roller with a 2 1/4 core. If they made one in that size i would be checking it out.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Got my rejuv-a-roller in the mail last week. Used it on 3, 1/2" naps and it works so awesome. I've never been able to clean a roller without at least some bit of color coming out the bottom when I was done. With this, no color left anywhere. 

Awesome product, well worth it...after 3 more rollers it will have paid for itself already.

Figured I'd share


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

Rich said:


> Got my rejuv-a-roller in the mail last week. Used it on 3, 1/2" naps and it works so awesome. I've never been able to clean a roller without at least some bit of color coming out the bottom when I was done. With this, no color left anywhere.
> 
> Awesome product, well worth it...after 3 more rollers it will have paid for itself already.
> 
> Figured I'd share


I'm glad you gave the update. Does it really work as fast as the video says?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

It works in about 1-2 minutes per nap. If it took 5 minutes, I would care less...it gets every drop of paint out of the roller.


----------



## metomeya (Jun 9, 2007)

They are great for synethic.

But I use Lambskin, and all that water pressure removes the lanolin (its what makes hold and release a lot of paint) making it useless.


When I had mine, its life whened when paint eventually built up around the screwing parts.

Just don't get lazy, not even once when it comes to keeping it clean.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Well i bought one based on Rich's testimony. And it does work pretty darn good. I can't use it on my regular rollers due to the different size core.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

They should make one for 18" rollers...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> They should make one for 18" rollers...


That is what i think too.


----------



## DiBs (Oct 16, 2007)

Could not help myself I just ordered one.


----------



## DiBs (Oct 16, 2007)

Could not help myself, just ordered one!


----------



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

Does that mean you just ordered two?:laughing: 
Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

My paint store (Ben Moore) got them in last month. Not sure if they are the same product... but will check. I think they were around $25.

Economy Paint / Auburn Mass


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

mine has gone missing for about 4 months now...I've searched high and low and can't seem to find it....
sooooo, if any of you guys don't like it (which I doubt) feel free to send it my way, lol



if you look at when I posted this, you'll see I only got 2 months use out of the thing...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

The local Ben Moore has one similar, though a different model/company
They have a 9" for like $15, and one that fits an 18" for like $25


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Rich said:


> mine has gone missing for about 4 months now...I've searched high and low and can't seem to find it....


Oh...you wanted that back?

I guess I'll have to get that one from the BM dealer
I'll give you yours back when I do Rich
Thanks


----------

